# Another Gin and Tonic?



## Riis Marshall (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello Folks

If my hero drinks a gin and tonic then drinks another one, has he had _two gins and tonics_ or _two gins and tonic_ or something else?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## escorial (Feb 28, 2015)

chin,chin..old bean


----------



## PiP (Feb 28, 2015)

I usually ask for two G and T's. So I assume this translates to two gin and tonics. Gin being attached to the word tonic so only the word tonic is plural.


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 28, 2015)

(1) I am a seasoned drinker of gin and tonics, which doesn't mean that I know a darn thing about how to pluralize the dink.

(2) As I did above, I have a single gin and tonic or an bunch of gin and tonics.

Martin Miller is my favorite gin to put with tonic, and I prefer my tonic water dry and with real quinine, but that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 28, 2015)

I think gins and tonic would be some kind of blend. But does gin have a single malt equivalent?


----------



## escorial (Feb 28, 2015)

mothers ruin v firewater..no contest dude


----------



## Riis Marshall (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello Folks

He ordered two _gin and tonics_ it shall be then.

Not quite the same as brothers-in-law which is the one I was thinking about when I asked the question.

Thanks all.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## tabasco5 (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't drink gin and tonic, so I can't help you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 2, 2015)

I think it's gin and tonics. My grandfather used to drink them I think


----------



## bluemidget (Mar 2, 2015)

Yup, it's Gin & Tonics (hic)


----------



## Fred (May 28, 2015)

Better late than never - just please remember to use a decent tonic water. A third of your drink is going to be tonic, so don't spoil perfectly good gin by mixing it up with cheap sugary muck! 

This has been a public service announcement. Thank you.


----------

